# USDA testing



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I saw a post several weeks ago where someone put up the web addy of the USDA testing services. However, I can not find that post. Does anyone know where I should go? Also, does anyone know whether they will test comb for pesticide residue? Thanks. -James


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/Services.htm?modecode=12-75-05-00


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pesticide residue in honey comb? I'm not sure. You may have to seek oiut other labs that do chemical analysis. It's not something that I would think requires a USDA Bee Lab. But, if they do it, they may do it for free.

Please post what you find out. There may be others who would want to do the same.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Pesticide residue in honey comb? I'm not sure. You may have to seek oiut other labs that do chemical analysis. It's not something that I would think requires a USDA Bee Lab. But, if they do it, they may do it for free.
> 
> Please post what you find out. There may be others who would want to do the same.


Will do. Here's what I have....there is (was) a feral hive in a city park. Someone's brats, er, I mean "angels", burned them out. (The city park manager claims no knowledge of the colony ever existing.) I am wondering if they were simply burned out or if they were also sprayed with anything. No wax moths have moved in and that make me suspicious.

UPDATE: I want to be sure there are no pesticide residues so that I can use the comb (or pieces thereof) for an experiment or two. One thing I'd like to try is to mount a piece of the bottom of the comb (the "edge", if you will) into a frame and see if the bees will build on that for foundationless. Also, would like to salvage some just for the wax - IF it is clean. Hope this helps, sqkcrk.

Thanks. -James


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, are you going to collect a piece of comb from the hive to analyze? Why? Just to make sure of how they were killed? Just wondering what you are up to and why.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

My guess is that the costs will be prohibitive.

Tom


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

My guess is they will find pesticides in your wax.

If you check the research papers, they are in all/most hives, even 2 pesticides were found in the natural feral hives in the Brazilian Jungle, far from mankind.

Research, Research, and more Research !

:lookout: PCM


----------



## BeeLee (Sep 16, 2010)

You can send it to Penn State, but it is $142 per sample for the full screen of 171 pesticides. This is the letter from Dr Frazier:

Cost-sharing Program for Pesticide Analysis of Honey Bee Colony Matrices (honey, wax, pollen, bees, brood, etc.) 

Based on recent evidence of high pesticide levels in wax, pollen and brood, beekeepers have expressed an interest in having samples from their own colonies/apiaries tested for pesticides. The USDA, National Science Lab in Gastonia NC is capable of screening all hive matrices for up to171 pesticides at or near the ppb level. This lab is part of the USDA’s Agriculture Marketing Service (AMS) and conducts a program to collect and analyze pesticide residue levels in agricultural commodities, including honey. These data are confidential and the property of the contractor. 

Although the AMS cost of analysis is below commercial rates, the analysis of individual samples is costly. The cost of analysis for in-hive miticides in wax is $160 per sample. The cost of full pesticide screening (171 pesticides) in any hive matrix is $284 per sample. We have received funding from the Foundation for the Preservation of Honey Bees and Project Apis mellifera (PAm) to establish a program to help reduce the cost of these analyses. This funding allows us to pay half the cost of the analysis per sample. Beekeepers wishing to have samples analyzed will pay $80 for miticides, or $142 per sample for the full screen of 171 pesticides.

The information generated from individual samples will become part of a large centralized, and highly confidential data-base maintained at Penn State. In addition to the analytical results of your samples, we will also provide data on all samples analyzed up to that point in time (your levels compared to the average level and range in the entire data base). Please be advised that the analysis may take two to three weeks. 

If you are interested in participating in this program, please contact Maryann Frazier at the address below and we will provide you with information on submitting samples for analysis.
We are particularly interested in encouraging the participation of organic and small beekeepers 
in this program.


Maryann Frazier
Senior Extension Associate
Department of Entomology
501 ASI Building
University Park, PA 16802
Phone: (814) 865-4621 
Fax: (814) 865-3048
Email: [email protected]


----------



## BeeLee (Sep 16, 2010)

And these are the instructions: 

Instructions for submitting samples for Pesticide Analysis of Honey Bee Colony Matrices (honey, wax, pollen, bees, brood, etc.)

The following matrices can be submitted for pesticide analysis:
Honey and nectar
Pollen (trapped pollen or bee bread)
Brood
Adult bees
Wax

Following these steps to collect, prepare and ship samples for analysis:
1) Collect samples
• Honey and/or nectar should consist of 2 ounces. 

• Pollen collected from pollen traps should consist of 2 ounces.	Bee bread samples collected from within the hive should consist of pollen randomly collected from 30 cells.

• Wax comb, foundation, or samples from blocks should consist of 2 ounces.

• Adult bees and/or brood (dead or alive) should consist of at least 2 ounces.

2) Package samples
All samples should be collected into clean, crush-proof, leak-proof, plastic containers (no glass please) and labeled (see note below). Pollen and wax samples can be collected directly into. Sample containers of honey/nectar and bees should then be placed into zip-lock bags.

3) Label each sample
Each individual container must be labeled using permanent marker. Each individual sample must have the following information on the sample container:
Your name
Date collected
Colony number (or code) or batch designation (for honey or trapped pollen samples).

4) Freeze all samples
After collecting and labeling, place all samples in the freezer until time of shipping. All samples should be frozen at the time of shipping. This is especially critical for brood and bee samples.

5) Ship samples, data sheets and check
Remove samples from freezer and place in insulated bag or small cooler with freeze pack (blue ice – the type used in picnic coolers). Ship overnight or second day to:
Maryann Frazier
Department of Entomology
501 ASI Building
University Park, PA 16802

Include one data sheet (below) per sample.
Include a check made out to Penn State University to cover your cost.
$142.00/sample

Please DO NOT ship on a Friday or the day before a holiday.

Please be advised that the average turn around time for sample analysis is three weeks. 

Questions or concerns contact:
Maryann Frazier
Phone: (814) 865-4621
Fax: (814) 865-3048
Email: [email protected]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Data Sheet (include one per sample)

Beekeeper Name	________________________
Address ________________________
________________________
Phone Number ________________________
Email Address ________________________

Colony Identification	(number or name)__________
Colony location _________________________ (state and county)

Colony health at time of sampling:


Seasonal information (movement, excessive swarming, crops pollinated, etc.:


Why are you submitting these samples? 


Please include any additional information that you feel is relevant.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was not aware of the service and cost share. That is a great price when you consider it is less than $1 per pessticide tested for.

Tom


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is the reply I got today from the USDA. Looks a bit cost prohibitive. I just wanted to be sure they hadn't been sprayed with Raid or Hot-Shot or some such garbage:

Hi James, Unfortunately we don't have the equipment to test comb for pesticides. That work is done by another USDA lab - for a price. Additional information is below:
_______________________________________________________

USDA-AMS-National Sciences Lab
USDA-AMS-National Science Laboratory (NSL)
801 Summit Crossing Place, Suite B
Gastonia, NC 28054

704-833-1525
[email protected]

The NSL provides fee-for-service pesticide residue testing of honey bee hive products, including honey, wax, pollen, royal jelly, bees, brood, and bee bread. They can also test other sample types upon request and consultation.
Focused pesticide residue testing of Amitraz and its metabolites (2,4-dimethyl aniline and 2,4-dimethylphenyl formamide), Coumaphos and its metabolites (Coumaphos oxon, Chlorferon and Potasan), and Fluvalinate costs $134.00.
Comprehensive pesticide residue testing of 170 pesticides and metabolites is $268.00

Samples can be submitted directly to the laboratory address above to the attention to Roger Simonds.

Contact the lab prior to any sample submission to discuss how to send send/preserve samples and the submission of fees.
_______________________________________________________

Sincerely,

Bart

I. Barton Smith, Jr.
Entomologist
Bee Research Laboratory
Bldg. 476, BARC-East
Beltsville, MD 20705
Phone: 301-504-8821
Fax: 301-504-8736
E-mail: [email protected]
http://www.ars.usda.gov/main/site_main.htm?modecode=12-75-05-00


----------



## BeeLee (Sep 16, 2010)

TWall said:


> That is a great price when you consider it is less than $1 per pessticide tested for.


I love that way of looking at it. Clearly it isn't a cheap service, but they are doing what they can to make it more affordable.


----------

